# New Member Stickmaster2000



## stickmaster2000 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello all,

I have just joined this forum. I am a FMA practitioner of the Cacoy Doce Pares Eskrima System. I hold a Masters Degree in Cacoy Doce Pares Eskrima/Eskrido and 4th Degree Black Belt in Pangamot and am a personal student of Grandmaster Ciriaco 'Cacoy' Canete.

I teach Cacoy Doce Pares Eskrima in the UK at our full time Headquarters based in Plymouth, Devon and am Senior Chief Instructor of National Black Belt Academies which oversees a number of professional & amateur schools located around the UK.

I currently reside in Banawa, Cebu City, Philippines and travel back to the UK four times a year.

I have been involved in martial arts for 37 years and am Black Belt Certified (or equivalent) in: White Tiger Kung-Fu, Tang Soo Do, Sankukai Karate, Kobudo, Thai Boxing, Kickboxing, Tai Chi Chuan & San Miguel Eskrima.

I have been involved in the FMA since 1971 and have been training directly under Grandmaster Cacoy Canete for the past 11 years.


----------



## MJS (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 10, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Drac (Apr 10, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Apr 10, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome! I studied Cacoy Doce Pares Eskrima System last year before I moved.


----------



## stickmaster2000 (Apr 11, 2007)

Where did you study and where have you moved to?


----------



## JOHN PATTON (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT Sir .


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT, stickmaster!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2007)

stickmaster2000 said:


> Where did you study and where have you moved to?



I was in Albuquerque, NM for a year for work but am now back in Indiana. I studied here while in NM.


----------



## stickmaster2000 (Apr 12, 2007)

Checked out the web link, looks like a good school.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 12, 2007)

stickmaster2000 said:


> Checked out the web link, looks like a good school.



I liked the instructor a lot. But, work takes me where it takes me.


----------



## Carol (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome!  So glad to have you hear with us!  :wavey:


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk, and happy posting!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 22, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## exile (Apr 22, 2007)

Good to have you with us, stickmaster!


----------

